# new MINI cabrio vs JCW



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

I have to decide in the next few days on my order.
Two family members have Clubman S cars and because of that I desire something a bit different. The JCW would fit the bill, but I cannot help but think happy thoughts when it comes to the cabrio.
Anyone regret getting the convertible?
Can small children sit in the back for around town and weekend trips?
Obviously my kids want the convertible, but I know it is small back there.
Last convertible we had in the family was a VW Cabrio I bought my wife when we got married and we really enjoyed it, but it was her car.

Sure the JCW hardtop has more go-fast goodies, but honestly the S trim is fast enough.

Thinking of red or maybe the new interchange yellow, otherwise pretty much loaded (sport, aero kit, cold weather, convenience, audio, etc, obviously manual).
Thoughts and misc ramblings appreciated.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

I would deff get the jcw
it will probably have a better residual value and I heard the tops on those things are awful loud...but dont get a mini if you dont like loud and rather harsh cars. I think it's great but I have heard a lot of complaints about the roof sucking terribly


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

there is a JCW convertible that is coming out about 1-2 months after the regular convertibles are launched in March. There is no pricing or specs yet, but it should be out soon. it will share the same powertrain as the JCW hardtop.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Me likey!

MINI R57 footage

Thinking black with white stripes ala a vintage BMW motorrader.

My kids are only young once so why not have something impractical and fun for them to enjoy?


----------



## jkp1187 (Jul 2, 2008)

I've always thought that convertibles look a lot more fun than they actually are to drive. 

I'd say JCW with the panoramic sunroof and you're good to go if you like the whole "wind in your hair" thing.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

jkp1187 said:


> I've always thought that convertibles look a lot more fun than they actually are to drive.


My first car was a '79 VW Beetle Convertible 4 spd.
I remember literally leaving the top down for weeks at at time (my parents had a garage I could park in). It was great.

Practical, Schmactical.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

jkp1187 said:


> I've always thought that convertibles look a lot more fun than they actually are to drive.


Our Miata was a lot more fun to drive than it looked.

Depends on the car, your attitude and the local weather.


----------



## gnx (Jul 21, 2006)

mullman said:


> I have to decide in the next few days on my order.
> Two family members have Clubman S cars and because of that I desire something a bit different. The JCW would fit the bill, but I cannot help but think happy thoughts when it comes to the cabrio.
> Anyone regret getting the convertible?
> Can small children sit in the back for around town and weekend trips?
> ...


Don't get the Works model. The convertible is great fun and you can get an LSD with it.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

xanthopoulos said:


> Don't get the Works model. The convertible is great fun and you can get an LSD with it.


Placed order yesterday.
S Convertible
painted aerokit
6 speed
LSD
Sport
Cold Weather
HiFi
iPod/Bluetooth

Delivery May 1 (+/-)


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

nice.

Post photos when you get it


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> nice.
> 
> Post photos when you get it


Surely! :thumbup:


----------



## kvsm3 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thats a great color combo! Triple black, might look really neat with tint!


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Our Miata was a lot more fun to drive than it looked.
> 
> Depends on the car, your attitude and the local weather.


Amen. If not for my wife's view that the sun is evil (she has a vampire like pallor), I'd have bought a Miata in 2007 over the Cooper. They're obscene fun. For hard-driving, there's not much that I say tops a Miata. Certainly very little under 20k.


----------

